# Digestrin & Molocure



## DanaeLeigh (Jan 21, 2004)

I am new to this board and am wondering if anyone out there has heard of or tried Digestrin or Molocure? They each have their own websites - Digestrin.com and Molocure.com. Check them out, they seem quite interesting. Molocure is more expensive, but they both boast incredible testimonials and studies showing the effectiveness for sufferers of IBS, Crohn's, Colitis, Ulcers, etc. Let me know what you think, especially if you have tried either of these products. Thank you, Danae


----------



## mpanamika (Feb 1, 2004)

HII am a IBS sufferer for the past one yearI am looking at people who have had relief with use of alternative medicine ,herbs and supplements


----------



## mpanamika (Feb 1, 2004)

HII am a IBS sufferer for the past one yearI am looking at people who have had relief with use of alternative medicine ,herbs and supplementsLalitha


----------

